# Hold-down clamps - simple, fast and cheap...



## Niki (8 Nov 2007)

Good day

I'm not sure that you will find much interest but for the "maybe", I'm posting it.

I was looking for something easy and fast that I can move quickly from one table or jig to another...

All the "clamp" is actually a piece of scrape that I just drill a hole for the "bolt".
You can make it at any length, width and thickness...just stick two pieces of sanding paper (with white glue) and you are done.

Too much talking, isn't it...

Regards 
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/HD%20clamps/020.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Losos (10 Nov 2007)

Niki,

Hi, I've been away for a few weeks, so it's nice to see you're still comming up with ideas :lol: 

As you say there are many ways to do the clamping but this has to be about the cheapest I've seen.

On my trip I did buy one of those 'vice wrench' type clamps for use with various jigs or on a drill table but to be honest I could have made about a hundred of yours for what I paid  

Hope you are well, look forward to seeing more 'ideas' from you


----------



## Niki (10 Nov 2007)

Thank you Losos

If you bought tools on your trip, it means, that you had a good trip around the EU.

We are ok here and, I believe like you guys there, preparing ourselves for the "white" winter.

Best Regards
niki


----------



## Fecn (10 Nov 2007)

Niki, I've been planning on some clamps very similar to that for my CNC machine - Have you thought about replacing the hole through the clamp with a slot which would allow you to adjust the clamp back and forth.


----------



## Niki (11 Nov 2007)

Fecn
No, I did not but, I think that it's great idea and I'm going to make it tomorrow

Thanks
niki


----------



## Losos (11 Nov 2007)

Niki":19f8bqr6 said:


> _We are ok here and, I believe like you guys there, preparing ourselves for the "white" winter_.



Yes, it came today :roll: Started this morning and hasn't stopped yet up to about 20cms. so far (About 8 inches for those still using Imperial rulers :lol: )

And we had a power cut today, surprisingly these are quite rare but there has been a few recently so I'm considering a little standbye generator 8)


----------



## Losos (11 Nov 2007)

Niki":1yuonmv2 said:


> _If you bought tools on your trip, it means, that you had a good trip _around the EU.



Oh yes, I never come home without *something*, and I've even found the perfect way *to get them past SWIMBO *(I put them in a big box and use a road freight company) by the time it arrives she's lost interest or is too occupied with the stuff I gave her, which of course *I put in my suitcase so she can grab it as soon I'm home* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

